# furminator models



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

I was in a local pet super store today and saw some furminator models that were about $50-$65. I visited Chewy.com and saw
FURminator Long Hair deShedding Edge For Dogs, Medium $14.99

Is the pet store markup really $50? I want to get a furminator but I'm not sure which one to buy. Any suggestions?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Chewy has them much cheaper however a groomer friend of mine said they pull and cut a lot of the top coat as well and on top of being uncomfortable can leave your dogs coat looking ugly. She said that itll make a pile of hair as big as you want but it's not just undercoat. I wanted one too but she recommended a 3 step process of an undercoat rake, slicker brush, and nylon brush. It seems to get a lot of his dead undercoat out and he actually enjoys it I think. Just food for thought.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought another brand recently on Amazon for 14.97. I've only had it a few days, but it seems to work well. Not sure about the damage @thegooseman90 mentioned...probably haven't had it long enough. But it sure does remove hair!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rake and comb for me. The Kong Zoom Groom is a nice tool too. Will pull out undercoat, and help get hair out of your car!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I use a simple rake, too. Then a pin brush for the top coat and sometimes a simple plastic comb that we would use on ourselves. It actually does a good job of getting much of the loose hair off of my dogs, both long coat and short.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

I use a similar process with the paws pamper undercoat rake specifically to remove the undercoat and a slicker brush for the topcoat. I think go over it all with a greyhound comb and blowdryer to remove any flyaways.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

wow, that is so crazy, the difference in price. I tell ya, when it comes to healthy food, pet supplies, healthcare, and baby supplies, they show no mercy! Go figure they're all the most important things.


----------

